# Brace of ducks



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

A pair of mallards a gift for a friends .There a couple of walkers who like to walk the Lincolnshire Wolds and the lake district .These types of areas is when hiking poles come in there own underlatting hills and rough ground.

A couple of hours work so far cutting the blanks and basic shaping


----------



## Rodnogdog (Jun 10, 2015)

Nice, I like it


----------



## Sean (Dec 29, 2012)

Very nice.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Well done cobalt. Look forward to seeing them finished.


----------



## RandyL476 (Aug 24, 2014)

Nice work


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Your waterfowl work is always great, looking forward to see how you finish them


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

sneaked into the workshop today, made some limp excuse up to get out of shopping ,the better half picks up on it immediatly ,just gave a knowing smile and left me to it.

so some head way sorted a couple of shanks out cut and driller the tops of them so the toppr would sit in them and the transitio would work well.

Carved and drilled the second mallard out .hoping to mont one with a nckel silver collar the other will sit on a camel bone collar .Ae the nickelsilver collars to hide small errors in the transition jiont. Got to admit i much preffer a water buffalo collar not to fond of camel bone its hard to drill cut and polish

Started burning then ,the hen mallard will just be varnished with a tinted beak .the drake will be painted in its breeding colour.

I always burn the wood so the flow goes the way the feathers would lay like painting the natural flow always looks better

here's the state of play


----------



## Rodnogdog (Jun 10, 2015)

Very nice - these came out great. You have skill!


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

completed both 1st stage burning and 2nd stage burning just gives a darker tone

1st stage burning








2nd stage


----------



## Rodnogdog (Jun 10, 2015)

Nice technique, I like it the touch with the flick.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Very nice looking ducks!

Kind of related: I was looking at some antique walking sticks online and saw a pair of matching bakelite ducks there.

http://www.antiquecaneworld.com/stdetails.php?itemno=3530

Rodney


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

had a look at the site always good to look at different ideas


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

I've always liked antiques. I like the antique canes in all thier variety too-especially the gadget canes. I doubt I'll ever be able to afford one though.

Rodney


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

1st stage painting


----------



## Rodnogdog (Jun 10, 2015)

I do like the ducks


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Great work again Dennis. Did U find the drake's color or did u mix it? I have been looking for the drake mallard green over here and have yet to find one I like.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

i did use a ready made colour it just seemed to work ,but some areas i added blue other areas i added cadnium yellow .I did add pearlised tint to all the mix with a touch of white in highlighted area

I just used the dry brush technique only lightly painting so the burn marks just show through

the paints I used where Daler Rowney phthalo green for base colour adding phthalo blue to deepen it ,cadmium yellows to lighten and change the tone and white for highlights all mixed with pearlised tint

You can get different brands but I only use artist paints and never use craft paint its usually poor quality the artist paint goes such a long way and youonly need very small amount t paint a topper.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

jst about finished with the ducks they have had a couple coats of varnish attached the shanks I just need to trim the length when I find out how tall they are .And 4-5 coats of Danish oil with a brass ferule

The drake has a camel bone collar the drake a nickel silver one


----------

